
Show HN: A FIFA World Cup Dashboard - harrisreynolds
https://chart.ly/fifa/dashboard
======
seanosaur
Your group sorting is incorrect when 2 teams have equal points.

I'll use Portugal and Spain as an example:

* They both tied with 5 points

* They both tied with +1 Goal Differential

* Spain breaks the tie with Portugal based on Goals Scored.

Source: [https://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/tie-breakers-for-
russia-2...](https://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/tie-breakers-for-
russia-2018-groups)

------
WhiteOwlLion
Upcoming match times are in the same time zone?

Mexico & Germany are both at the same time but on the right side show one at
noon and one at 10am.

They are both in half time now.

------
harrisreynolds
Would love some feedback on this. We are still making some improvements, but
would like to hear any ideas from the HN community.

~~~
laken
First thing that jumped out at me was that England is using the wrong flag :)

That's the United Kingdom flag, whereas the team is England, and uses the
England flag instead of the UK flag.

~~~
harrisreynolds
Thanks! Will fix!

